# glock 21 or springfield XD .45?



## dwamp2006 (Jul 26, 2012)

which one and why?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Which one for what? Concealed carry? Duty use? Target gun? Competition? Handgun hunting? Pistol whipping garden gnomes on Thursdays?


----------



## dwamp2006 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry HD and Target. And the occasional pistol whipping of gnomes on any given day. thanks!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I prefer the XD, by a whisker, for HD and target, and a baseball bat for garden gnomes.

Why? - Because I don't want to scuff up my XD45.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

XD 45...Safer gun with the grip safety


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a matter of personal preference. One is really no better than the other. I own a Glock 21 and I have shot the XD. Both will do the job of HD and target.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a Glock 34 & a XDm 5.25 - both in 9mm.

Both are great guns.

I personally like the XDm better than the Glock and then the S&W M&P Pro 5" next.

You might want to check out the M&P.

Unless you specifically need a .45 - I'd suggest you check out 9 mm ammo.

The price difference in the cost of the two ammo's is almost doulbe for the .45 or 1/2 off for the 9mm.

That price difference will let you buy a second $500 gun each year if you shoot very much.

As for self defense that make some fine 9mm self defense ammo now.

JMHO

Good luck in your gun search - 1/2 the fun of owning guns is searching for a new one you'd like :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Find some way to shoot them both, see if you like one better than the other. I have both, and like Springfields a bit better but, am not getting rid of my Glocks.


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

Before you buy, be aware that the XD & XDM has been pulled from service by several police departments becaue of failure of the striker retaining pin. If it fails the gun won't shoot. The Glock hold the world's record for the most rounds fired continously. So I guess the question is, are you getting a range gun or one you are going to bet your life on?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Dragonheart said:


> Before you buy, be aware that the XD & XDM has been pulled from service by several police departments becaue of failure of the striker retaining pin. If it fails the gun won't shoot. The Glock hold the world's record for the most rounds fired continously. So I guess the question is, are you getting a range gun or one you are going to bet your life on?


Please post a link for this information. I have found no such report, so I'm assuming it is just another disinformation campaign, until I do.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Dragonheart 

Where did you hear this information?

I've tried to find it & I got no results looking for it.

I've never heard it before.

:smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I have read that at 25yds the glock 21 is +/- 3" accuracy
since the XD is a basic copy i'd expect the same accuracy
however the XDM and later versions probably have a bit more accuracy 
but at 7 yds for typical defense - either one
you want +/- 1" accuracy at 25 yds then plan on spending 2,000 for a 1911


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

It's hard to go wrong with a Glock for HD. My G17 and G21 are both really pleasant firearms, in my opinion.


----------

